# bigbud



## stonedsmithy (Jun 11, 2007)

here is a dried cola of bigbud weighed 36grams dry


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 11, 2007)

That looks nice man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2007)

wish i had some bud=(itbreaks my heart to look at all this


----------



## Marley420 (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn.. that looks great


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

very nice and a nice yield.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 23, 2007)

Yo-Ho, 
     P H E W W W W !!!!!!       load that puppy up, and tie it to the top of my car. Daddy's bringen home the Christmas Tree.

smoke in peace


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 24, 2007)

lol Kahuna u crack me up mate cheers haha


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 24, 2007)

Now thats a big bud.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2007)

Man I am green with envy.  Good job!


----------



## Bobber (Jun 25, 2007)

Where I can buy a Big Bud feminized seeds in the net?Maybe who knows some links?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 25, 2007)

sorry mate wouldnt hav a clue nirvana feminized maybe


----------



## gangsta bud (Jun 29, 2007)

WOW thats sum really pretty bud


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jun 29, 2007)

good job dude very nice
i really want to grow that
strain dude it just sounds
so good "big bud"


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh it is it is lol cheers guys


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> here is a dried cola of bigbud weighed 36grams dry


 
I remember that stuff!

Great job man!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 30, 2007)

Very Very Nice


----------



## heroe (Jul 2, 2007)

wow that looks nice

haha let me just break a piece of that off.


----------



## Bobber (Jul 16, 2007)

How was the yield of big bud per plant?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 17, 2007)

i grew 8 of these oudoors last season an the best i did off the gurls was 20ounces off one plant an the others around 10 ounces per plant


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

10 ounces per plant? Are you serious? Thats nuts. How is the smoke? I may just have to look into some BB if thats the case.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah mate the secrect is to start them nice in early so by the time they go into flower they are a good 4-5feet high,well you seen my 40ounce pnp plant didnt ya that was a good size before it went into flowering,an before i put em into the ground i chuck in some road kill an like rotton fish guts n heads etc they love that stuff


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 17, 2007)

Dang, man. Thats awesome. Yeah, I saw the 40 ouncer. I may have to try some big bud. Is it sativa or indica dom?


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 17, 2007)

bigbud is a sativa/indica mix but with a skunkyish taste to it mmmmm bigbud


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 17, 2007)

Yo-Ho Stone,
  I read about how the indians would toss in a fish when they planted maze, so yeah I guess makin use of nature is sorta smart. Buds like that sorta prove the point.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 17, 2007)

wow..

the weights you quote, is that the final Dry/cured weight?

man that BUD makes the lighter look like a MINI bic.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 17, 2007)

OH Damn,
  See what can happen to you when you smoke ?  Stare at that bud long enough and that bic lighter starts to look like a fire extinguisher, LMAO
 Yeah howdy then that would have to qualify as the biggest bud I ever saw. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah mate that was dry weight an its the biggest cola ive ever grew before dont ask me how i did it but i did it lol,it was soo dence an heavy you coulda used it as a baseball bat it wack somebody an it prolly woulda left a dent in there head haha bring on dis outdoor season


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 18, 2007)

thats huge, im jelous!


----------

